# Student Visa -- Flying in with oneway ticket



## blw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all--

I've recently received my student visa to study in Spain for the year. The program lasts from September to September, and as such I was not able to by a roundtrip ticket with a return flight that far in the future. I've heard that some people are given a hard time if they don't have a return flight, but I'm unclear if this applies to visa holders or just tourists. With a visa in hand, will I encounter problems entering the country on a one-way ticket?

Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------

